# Diamond Dove Sitting on Eggs



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Is the Diamond Dove supposed to incubate her eggs 24/7? Because that's what my (newbie) female is doing. She's not letting her mate take a turn, and the only way that I know she's getting OFF the nest is by her simply ENORMOUS poos.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, they do most of it. Male is usually midway for a spell .


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

It's such a shame, because her mate is new to us, and getting lonely and dejected 😔


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Such is life with a true pair . Offer a bath pan and see if she takes a break... and a big poo..lol.. 

Hopefully when the daylight gets shorter she will not lay as often. 

Are you ready for the hatchlings?


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh no! These are plastic eggs. She's not ready nor am I! But someday (if the new one is truly a male, I kind of doubt it but we will see...)


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Dkopen said:


> Oh no! These are plastic eggs. She's not ready nor am I! But someday (if the new one is truly a male, I kind of doubt it but we will see...)


Oh sweet, it’s great she sits those.. gives her a healthy break from laying more eggs too soon.


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

So they do slow down with the shortening of the days, whew!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Dkopen said:


> So they do slow down with the shortening of the days, whew!


Yes, as the days get shorter they slow down, so if you have artificial light , like we all do in a house keep them in a room where you can turn off the lamp when it gets dark outside . If using a uvb lamp for their health , which is great for winter, put it on a timer which mimics what the sun is doing naturally.


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Great, thanks for the information!


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Lady Grey, She's on her 2nd clutch at this point, and seemed to regain her weight with the hiatus. Is this normal? Does the female customarily lose weight in the process of egg sitting?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes they do.. offer high nutrition , you may want to think about adding Harrison’s super fine to their seed mix..


----------

